# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  exagarating Toxicity

## gottibme

I have just used only injectables on all my cycles and I have never had liver levels go up so I wanted to know why do some websites say that certian injectables are liver toxic?Like they also say tren is but I know 3 people that run tren with every cycle and they have never had any elavated liver values,S like I said why do that say stuff like that?

----------


## BG

With tren it your kidneys that take the punishment. Ive had elavated liver enzymes with it also, high enough that my doctor sent me for a liver sonagram. All precautions should be taken, you never know what cycle you'll end up having problems with.

----------


## gottibme

what else were you running with it?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

some injectables like winny and reforvit-b are no different than the oral counterpart. that is why you can drink injectable winny.

i think most toxicity is exaggerated.

howebver, with my currant cycle i only did cut out the anavar after 3 weeks cuz i had gallbladder type pains, sonogram showed nothing. im hoping its an intestinal parasite from too much pork this week. i only took 30mg a day. still on deca eq and test. all low doses for an injury recovery. if anything causes gallbladder problems it would be the oral, so i nixed it. however, liver problems from a mild oral like var at such a low dose is virtually unheard of. and even stil its usually not in the form of gallbladder problems, more so of other problems actually in the liver witch actually reverse completly when stopped.
Gallblader problems usually occure when lipid profies are not favorable...which is a side effect from var. i dunno

im still tryin to figure out my problem here. maybe i just have no tolerance for orals at all.

----------

